# Manchester best city centre pub for a pint of ale?



## mwgdrwg (Mar 29, 2009)

Can anyone recommend any decent pubs in Manchester?


----------



## lang rabbie (Mar 29, 2009)

If real ale is criterion, Britons Protection, The Marble Arch are still reliable.


----------



## brix (Mar 29, 2009)

I love the Peveril of the Peak:  http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/11/1129/Peveril_Of_The_Peak/Castlefield

It's a wonderful pub.  I'm not a real ale drinker though so can't comment on the quality of the beer.  But the BITE review I've linked to above says it's a good 'un too.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 29, 2009)

I will try a couple of those pubs later, thanks. Sat on the train now, gagging for a pint!


----------



## brix (Mar 29, 2009)

Have a nice time.  Make sure you go for a curry in Rusholme "the curry mile" while you're there too 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curry_Mile


----------



## killer b (Mar 29, 2009)

i just clicked on the thread to reccomend the marble arch (ace brewhouse, although a bit far out from the centre - they also have the marble beerhouse in chorlton), peveril of the peak and britons protection... 

i also like the various holts pubs (cheap & cheerful, and the beer is exceptional), and the grey horse...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 29, 2009)

Peveril was closed, nevertheless I am sat in the Britons Protection sampling the beer


----------



## killer b (Mar 29, 2009)

the pev has fairly irregular opening hours - i think it opens at 6 on most days. dunno about sundays though...

britons protection probably has better beer anyway. but the pev's nicer surroundings...


----------



## rosa (Mar 29, 2009)

killer b said:


> *i also like the various holts pubs *(cheap & cheerful, and the beer is exceptional), and the grey horse...


Avoid the Old Monkey on Portland Street at all costs though. Only pub where i've ever left a full pint cos i was physically unable to drink it. Minging.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 31, 2009)

UPDATE ;-) I am sat in the Peveril. The beer is very nice, both copper dragon beers are well nice, and a cute bar maid. City Arms next? Followed by a trip to China Town. I am warming to this city


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Apr 16, 2009)

the britons do loads of top whisky too.


another vote for the peveril from me.

also try sinclair's oyster bar in exchange sq. it's usually MEGA packed though. lovely little pub.


----------



## moose (Apr 17, 2009)

rosa said:


> Avoid the Old Monkey on Portland Street at all costs though. Only pub where i've ever left a full pint cos i was physically unable to drink it. Minging.



Holts is an acquired taste  Fortunately it's one I acquired at a very early age.


----------



## killer b (Apr 17, 2009)

i like holts too, although most of the city centre holts houses are fairly soulless.

still, cheap as fuck! 

actually, isn't the oyster bar mentioned above a holts house?


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 17, 2009)

Peveril (again)
Thirsty Scholar
The Castle Oldham Street (an utter dive but a great wee pub)


----------



## killer b (Apr 17, 2009)

the castle closed down a bit ago, but is being refurbished by some bright young things - might even be open now. don't know whether it'll still be as awesome as it was, they may have stripped the character out...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 17, 2009)

£1.70 a pint in the Oyster bar. WIN!


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Apr 19, 2009)

killer b said:


> i like holts too, although most of the city centre holts houses are fairly soulless.
> 
> still, cheap as fuck!
> 
> actually, isn't the oyster bar mentioned above a holts house?



nope.

sammy smiths


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Apr 19, 2009)

killer b said:


> the castle closed down a bit ago, but is being refurbished by some bright young things - might even be open now. don't know whether it'll still be as awesome as it was, they may have stripped the character out...



they've reopened it. not been in since it re opened though. i'll check it out and report back next time i go in.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 19, 2009)

killer b said:


> the castle closed down a bit ago, but is being refurbished by some bright young things - might even be open now. don't know whether it'll still be as awesome as it was, they may have stripped the character out...



Fuck sake, it was a fucking top top pub.


----------



## lang rabbie (Apr 19, 2009)

Apparently The Castle still sells Robinsons in its new guise.  

Have they kept the lace curtain on the front window?


----------



## moose (Apr 20, 2009)

lang rabbie said:


> Robinsons



Ewwww!


----------

